# Deer Season



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Just wondering how success was around the state for this years deer season. My family had another great year, filled our tags and enjoyed the outdoors as always. Not as easy as last year, as after a day and a half of hunting, we took this pic on Saturday afternoon last years opening weekend. Nevertheless, we had a great season.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

nice pic :beer:


----------

